# while (true) ? wodurch wird diese Schleife beendet?



## Grapefruit (8. Nov 2008)

ich habe die Aufgabe eine Rekursion in eine Schleife umzuwandeln dabei bin ich auf while(true) gestossen aber leider weiß ich nich wodurch diese Schleife abgebrochen wird? hängt es mit einer if bedining die in der Schleife vorkommt zusammen?


----------



## Guest (8. Nov 2008)

Keine HA!


----------



## Grapefruit (8. Nov 2008)

HA ?????


----------



## Ravendark (8. Nov 2008)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Keine HA!


ein bisschen selber gedanken machen :wink: 

@Grapefruit: du musst dir für deine rekursion eine abbruchbedingung festlegen.


----------



## Landei (8. Nov 2008)

while(true) oder for(;;) kann auf mindestens drei Arten verlassen werden:
- break;
- return;
- Exception

Es gibt allerdings auch Anwendungen, die "ewig" laufen und nur durch den Nutzer abgebrochen werden (z.B. ein Server, der auf Client-Aktivität wartet)


----------



## Grapefruit (8. Nov 2008)

ok jetzt kann ich mir was darunter vorstlelen danke @Landei


----------



## maki (8. Nov 2008)

**egal**


----------

